# Paphiopedilum



## Thantzin (Sep 21, 2015)

What name is it?


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2015)

Sanderianum?


----------



## Herbert (Sep 21, 2015)

charlesworthii


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 21, 2015)

Herbert said:


> charlesworthii



yep


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2015)

Tigrinum!!!!


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2015)

Sanderianum hybrid?


----------



## Paphluvr (Sep 21, 2015)

Paph. charlesworthii with a huge but somewhat pale dorsal.


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2015)

Paph angelina kruger x sanderianum?


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2015)

Tigrinum x sanderianum?


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2015)

Sanderianum alba?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2015)

Troy is joking, of course!


----------



## Thantzin (Sep 22, 2015)

troy said:


> Sanderianum hybrid?



not hybrid, from forest


----------



## phraggy (Sep 22, 2015)

I hope Troy is joking!! This is definitely charlesworthii, may not be perfect but then how many are?

Ed


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

I know it's a charelsworthii, find a sanderianum alba in the forest


----------



## Thantzin (Sep 22, 2015)

phraggy said:


> I hope Troy is joking!! This is definitely charlesworthii, may not be perfect but then how many are?
> 
> Ed



many


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

Hopefully you left a few plants in the wild to grow


----------



## valenzino (Sep 22, 2015)

very nice wild charly


----------



## Thantzin (Sep 23, 2015)

phraggy said:


> I hope Troy is joking!! This is definitely charlesworthii, may not be perfect but then how many are?
> 
> Ed



semi alba


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 23, 2015)

For me, the 1st one is not charlesworthii but King Charles.


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 24, 2015)

Fabrice said:


> For me, the 1st one is not charlesworthii but King Charles.



How can you tell that? Just curious....


----------



## Justin (Sep 24, 2015)

i don't think KC are growing in the jungle where these plants were stripped...


----------



## troy (Sep 24, 2015)

Kc?


----------



## Justin (Sep 24, 2015)

King Charles, a charlesworthii hybrid.


----------



## troy (Sep 24, 2015)

They all look kind of diseased and rotted to me, I'm not impressed with strip mining orchids from forests


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 24, 2015)

Troy swellowed some pills... obviously a great rothchildianum album.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 24, 2015)

....I think there is some villosum like sp. ( maybe gratrixianum) in it, especially because of its laterals.


----------



## Thantzin (Oct 4, 2015)

Thantzin said:


> semi alba


dark colour


----------



## Thantzin (Oct 4, 2015)

Thantzin said:


> dark colour



charlesworthii


----------



## troy (Oct 4, 2015)

This was the darkest one of the 2 areas of orchids that are now in the garage which they are now


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 8, 2015)

Its almost impossible to tell a 'super' charlesworthii from a King Charles. Only the breeder knows the truth.....


----------

